

Ask HN: What does de-motivate you? - gsivil

We have discussed several times about motivation. But what does really de-motivate you and can make you under-perform? Is it a person(miserable colleague, pushy boss)? What about the deadlines and the constraints of the job? Can an programming framework play the role of the major demotivator?
======
ajude
I've noticed very aggressive, negative and curt responses by anyone knock most
peoples moods.

